
Can a company furlough or cut pay to employees on a work visa? - willart4food
If a company has employees on a work visa, can the company furlough or cut pay to employes that are in the US on a work visa?
======
gus_massa
There was an AMA from the visa atorney of YC ten days ago. Perhaps you can
find something related there.

